# Saffi - July 2005 to May 30, 2008



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She was happy for just over a month after her sister left. She and I became even closer than beforeâ€¦and we were a pretty tight pair already.  Last night after Bradley left, her eyes changed, she became edgy and a bit frantic in her movements and she looked unhappy, so I knew it was time. She was soo serene up to this point. She would lie on my chest late at night, and I would stroke her until she bruxxed and then fell asleep (waking up if I stopped stroking of course :roll. She was so sweet.

Saffi and Fable came to me through wonderful a wonderful ratfriend name moon and as they arrived all stinky and uncared for at the age of 2 years, I only hoped that they would find some peace and contentment for a few months more. 
Well they both had their own ideas on that!! Saffi quickly became one of those rats that would stare you in the eyes so intensely that you felt she was trying to speak or at least convey something vital to you. She would lie on my chest and stare at me with her bright beautiful black eyes. Saffi is dutch for Wisdom and with those eyes she really fit her name.  She would come running no matter what, if I came around. She loved me but she also loved her sister and protected much more timid Fable the best she could. She didnâ€™t like any other rats though. She huffed and puffed as well as Miss Moth used toâ€¦ :lol: 

So yet another special little girl has left me, and moon and I are grieving hard tonight. :sad3:  
Moon, just remember that if you hadnâ€™t gone and called that guy and picked up the stinky ladies for us, they would never have lived as long as they did. Saffi was 35 months old this month and that is a wonderful proud age to reach. :thumbup:


First home, when she was only called the Variberk girl









â€œDonâ€™t look sister! I have no idea where we are nowâ€









My first kisses from The Variberk Girl









Smiling









Everyone loves the Rat Basket









She ended up with the prettiest rusting I have seenâ€¦I called her a Wannabe Hoodie. :lol:









THIS is how I will always remember my SaffSaff..I had whispered her name 









And my beauty after Fable leftâ€¦older, thinner but still a bright happy girlâ€¦I had woken her up 









I see her with her sister happy and healthy once again. :heart:
Sheâ€™s in very good company at the Bridge.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  what a beautiful girl, her and her sister were so lucky to have found you.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

oh my, she was so cute!!! i am soo soo sorry! this must be hard for you.


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

sorry for your loss :sad:


----------

